# Răng bị sâu nặng có được bọc sứ thẩm mỹ không?



## Haiyenchie (16/9/21)

Làm thế nào để khắc phục tình trạng răng sâu hiệu quả. Bí quyết chăm sóc răng miệng tốt nhất, giúp bảo toàn răng lại có hàm răng chắc khỏe như thế nào. Hãy cùng mình tìm hiểu chi tiết qua bài viết dưới đây để có được hàm răng chất lượng và như ý nhất nhé
Xem thêm: *Có nên bọc răng sứ hay không?*






_Bọc răng sứ cho răng sâu_
*1. Những trường hợp răng sâu nào có thể bọc răng sứ*.
Bệnh sâu răng là tình trạng bệnh lý răng miệng phổ biến, hầu như ai cũng dễ mắc phải một vài lần trong đời. Sâu răng được chia thành nhiều loại, tùy thuộc vào tình trạng răng sâu mà sẽ có các phương pháp điều trị khác nhau. Thông thường, các răng sâu ở thể nhẹ có thể điều trị bằng cách làm sạch lỗ sâu và trám bít để phục hồi. Tuy nhiên, ở một số trường hợp nghiêm trọng hơn, các răng sâu không thể trám để cải thiện sẽ tiến hành điều trị bằng cách bọc răng sứ bị sâu.

+ Những trường hợp cần bọc sứ để phục hồi răng sâu bao gồm:
– Sâu răng nặng khiến răng mẻ, vỡ lớn không thể phục hồi bằng phương pháp trám bít. Thường tình trạng này sẽ gặp ở những bệnh nhân đã để răng sâu lâu ngày.
– Sâu răng cửa, răng cửa bị gãy nhiều ảnh hưởng đến tủy.
– Sâu răng lớn gây viêm tủy, phải điều trị tủy nhưng vẫn giữ lại được chân răng. Xem thêm: *Trường hợp nào không nên bọc răng sứ

 2. Bọc sứ cho răng bị sâu có cần thiết không?*
Khi tình trạng sâu răng trở nên nghiêm trọng, không giải quyết được bằng cách trám bít thì bệnh nhân nên bọc sứ.

Đầu tiên, bọc sứ cho răng sâu nặng cải thiện triệt để tính thẩm mỹ cho răng. Các răng bị vỡ mẻ, gãy nhiều có thể được giải quyết tốt nhất.






_Bọc răng sứ mang đến hàm răng trắng sáng cho răng sâu_
Song song đó, bọc sứ sẽ phục hồi được chức năng ăn nhai mà răng đã mất vì bị sâu. Đặc biệt là bọc sứ cho răng hàm bị sâu giúp cho quá trình ăn uống của bệnh nhân được cải thiện hiệu quả.

Phương pháp này cũng mang lại độ bền cao, các răng không giòn và dễ bể như trám bít. Đồng thời chế độ bảo hành dài hạn cũng mang đến sự an tâm hơn cho bệnh nhân.

*3. Bọc sứ cho răng sâu có gây ảnh hưởng gì đến chất lượng răng không?*
Tất cả các phương pháp điều trị nha khoa đều sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến răng miệng lẫn sức khỏe nếu không đảm bảo thực hiện đúng kỹ thuật. Đối với dịch vụ bọc răng sứ bị sâu, nếu bệnh nhân không được điều trị bởi nha khoa uy tín có thể sẽ gặp phải các hậu quả như:

– Viêm chân răng, viêm nha chu,… nếu bọc sứ không đúng kỹ thuật, để lại kẽ hở giữa răng sứ với chân răng thật. Tình trạng này lâu ngày có thể khiến bệnh nhân mất răng vĩnh viễn.
– Nhiều nha khoa giá rẻ tận dụng việc mài răng quá nhiều khiến chân răng thật yếu đi, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của răng và dẫn đến viêm nướu, viêm tủy răng,…
– Bệnh nhân có thể bị dị ứng vật liệu nếu nha khoa sử dụng sứ không rõ nguồn gốc.

_ 





Bọc răng sứ cho răng sâu cần những gì
+ Những lưu ý cần thiết khi bọc răng sứ bị sâu

 – Luôn tìm hiểu kỹ để lựa chọn được nha khoa bọc răng sứ bị sâu uy tín, chất lượng và an toàn.

 – Tìm hiểu về chất lượng vật liệu được sử dụng trong điều trị.
 – Lựa chọn bác sĩ có kinh nghiệm, chuyên môn cao để hoàn thành điều trị tránh gặp phải biến chứng.

 – Tuân thủ theo hướng dẫn của nha sĩ để điều trị đạt được hiệu quả tốt nhất.
 Trên đây, chính là một số thông tin chia sẻ về việc điều trị răng sâu  hiệu quả bằng việc bọc răng sứ. Hay những trường hợp nhẹ thì cần trám,  bít để vừa tránh bị tổn thất về tiền bạc cũng như ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe  và ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng của răng sứ nhé._


----------

